# Amazing sunset



## paigew (Sep 7, 2016)

Last night's sunset took my breath away. Thought you guys might enjoy it too


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 7, 2016)

Beautiful

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2016)

Wow, spectacular sky!  Love that you got your daughter in the shot so instead of just a great sky to flash on social media,  you turned it into a family treasure.


----------



## paigew (Sep 8, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Wow, spectacular sky!  Love that you got your daughter in the shot so instead of just a great sky to flash on social media,  you turned it into a family treasure.


Thank you!  Funny story actually. The kids were climbing on top of my husbands truck. Just as I came outside to tell them to get down, I saw the sky and changed my mind. You know parenting can be really tricky when your a photographer LOL


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 9, 2016)

That is a fantastic image in many ways.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 9, 2016)

paigew said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, spectacular sky!  Love that you got your daughter in the shot so instead of just a great sky to flash on social media,  you turned it into a family treasure.
> ...



So true!


----------



## paigew (Sep 9, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> That is a fantastic image in many ways.


thank you <3


----------



## terri (Sep 10, 2016)

Beautiful!    Good eye, Paige - and quick thinking!


----------

